# Can u play any Playstation Games on DS with the R4?



## Mr IT Whiz (Aug 20, 2008)

I have heard people say that your can get DS games on your PSP and i wona know if you can get it on your R4 is the any Emulator that can do that?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes.  THe R4 can do anything.


----------



## mad567 (Aug 20, 2008)

Noway.....You CAn't


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 20, 2008)

Last time i checked, the r4 could play ds games, not 100% on that though.


----------



## Talaria (Aug 20, 2008)

Short answer to save you from sarcastic comments and flames. No. The DS will never be capable of running any PS1, N64 and anything after that. Due to the DS's low hardware features, in comparison between the PSP and DS, the PSP has a faster 333 MHz Cpu and 64 MB RAM (Slim lite version) which is alot faster than the DS's 67 MHz and 33 MHz processors with 4 MB ram.


----------



## Carnivean (Aug 20, 2008)

Mr IT Whiz said:
			
		

> I have heard people say that your can get DS games on your PSP and i wona know if you can get it on your R4 is the any Emulator that can do that?



Of course! Just take a pair of sharp scissors and cut the disc to the size required to fit in the MicroSD slot!


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes... well, no... sorta...
It can play Resident Evil...
but this is a really n00bish question. Get off my internets.


----------



## spyke (Aug 20, 2008)

lol i read the title and had to read the replies lol

but seriously stop lying to him - the DS with 2 R4's can play PS3 games!
however you will need a HDMI cable (you can get these relatively cheap)


----------



## Mr IT Whiz (Aug 20, 2008)

No an emulator can it do it to play The Games


----------



## Mr IT Whiz (Aug 20, 2008)

hOW can u play residant evil is it that ds Game


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 20, 2008)

Resident Evil Deadly Silence... DS remake of an originally PSX game. Therefore, PSX game on the DS.

...I was just being a smartass.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 20, 2008)

No. DS is not powerful enough to emulate Playstation.

Playstation games have to be ported by professionals with access to full source code, which rarely occurs.

Resident Evil is one of the very few. The upcoming Chrono Trigger DS will be another.


----------



## Mr IT Whiz (Aug 20, 2008)

Whats PSX?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 20, 2008)

With a name like IT whiz you sure know a lot about technology.


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 20, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Whats PSX?


Short name for PlayStation, or PlayStation 2 media center thing only for Japan. (PSX PS2 Japan Only) mostly the former though.


----------



## Mr IT Whiz (Aug 20, 2008)

i didnt no wat to call my name for this so i chose the 1 i got
how do you make the thingys with your name on them and put them on your account


----------



## Mr IT Whiz (Aug 20, 2008)

Im goin


----------



## CPhantom (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, to get PSX games working on your DS, follow these steps:


1. Buy a DS-X flashcart
2. Buy a 8GB MircoSDHC card
3. Once both are obtained, download/burn the ISO to the game of your choice.
4. Force the DS-X card into the slot two of your NDS.
5. Rip the top screen from the hinges
6. Tell your DS that you will never give it up, let it down, run around and desert it, make it cry, say goodbye, tell a lie, or hurt it.
7. shove a tri-wing screwdriver into the bottom screen
8. ???
9. PROFIT!!!!


It also works with STEAM games such as HALF-LIFE 2, TEAM FORTRESS 2, COUNTER STRIKE: SOURCE, etc.


enjoy.


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 20, 2008)

you forgot about crysis, runs that at 120fps max settings.

i c wat u did thar with that rick astley reference. well played, good sir, well played.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## jalaneme (Aug 20, 2008)

you know, you can play dreamcast and ps3 games with the r4ds too! it's fantastic!!!


----------



## Japhle (Aug 20, 2008)

All I did when I saw the title was sigh, and click on it.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 20, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Short answer to save you from sarcastic comments and flames. No. The DS will never be capable of running any PS1, N64 and anything after that. Due to the DS's low hardware features, in comparison between the PSP and DS, the PSP has a faster 333 MHz Cpu and 64 MB RAM (Slim lite version) which is alot faster than the DS's 67 MHz and 33 MHz processors with 4 MB ram.



Stop lying. *shh* If he makes a stupid topic, lets give him stupid answers.


----------



## fristi (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 20, 2008)

Mr IT Whiz said:
			
		

> i didnt no wat to call my name for this so i chose the 1 i got
> how do you make the thingys with your name on them and put them on your account
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80414&st=30






 at the question!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 20, 2008)

Mr IT Whiz said:
			
		

> I have heard people say that your can get DS games on your PSP and i wona know if you can get it on your R4 is the any Emulator that can do that?


no. Tell your friends.


----------



## dice (Aug 20, 2008)

moved to testing for the LOL'Z


----------

